# Favorite Kale recipes?



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2011)

We grow kale (lots of it, it is prolific). I do the following with it:
1. Add it to stir-fry
2. Kale chips (yummy)
3. Deep fried with a cornstarch and egg batter (yummy, not good for you) with a hot sauce based dipping sauce...
4. Kale soup (several different ways--my favorite is the link I posted from the LCBO Food and Drink mag that uses smoked paprika)
5. Sauteed in the wok in olive oil as a side
6. Steamed
7. Raw in salad (small leaves or after the first frost--not as fond of it raw as my DH)
8. In place of lettuce on turkey sandwiches with cranberry salsa; roast beef sandwiches, etc.

I freeze it like spinach. I also put the big leaves in the freezer for about 30 minutes to "sweeten" them before I cook them. 

What else can I do with Kale? (My mind is turning to gardening as I wait for the first delivery of pepper, eggplant, and herb seeds). I suppose anything you can do with spinach or Swiss chard, you can do with Kale? I haven't dehydrated Kale (rather make Kale chips <g>), does that work well? And, while I'm at it, which spices do you like on your Kale chips? I like mine with a bit of cayenne pepper...

I'd love to find out what varieties of Kale you like best and what YOU do with Kale. I find it an easy plant--high tolerance re: bugs and disease, tolerates frost, and yes, sometimes even over winters.

In Northern Germany, we had a dish called Pinkel und Gruenkohl. I suspect the Gruenkohl was Kale, but the texture was almost gritty. Pinkel is a type of sausage only made at certain times of the year...it was an "Eintopf" and I loved it. I need a recipe for this (definitely for the "Pinkel" sausages)! It seemed to be only available in the spring (unless you bought it canned). Can anyone confirm if the "kohl" in this was our NA version of Kale? Does anyone know the story behind Pinkel and Gruenkohl?


K.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 8, 2011)

soup, yes. stir fry yes. add it to pasta and stews. saute with garlic and olive oil, and bacon or sausage if you like. Chop it into a quiche or fritata. use it for a stuffing in any number of ways including ravioli.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 9, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> We grow kale (lots of it, it is prolific). I do the following with it:
> 1. Add it to stir-fry
> 2. Kale chips (yummy)
> 3. Deep fried with a cornstarch and egg batter (yummy, not good for you) with a hot sauce based dipping sauce...
> ...



Chop it fine, add with equal amount of chopped cabbage, some chopped onions, red pepper, black pepper, salt(optional) and stuff a Corned Ham(think Corned Beef, but Ham), cut slits opposite to where you would slice, pack any leftover on top, wrap in cheese cloth and boil 20 minutes per pound. Cool, refriderate, serve cold. YUMMY YUMMY!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2011)

Grønkål is Danish for kale. A quick googling for Pinkel und Gruenkohl seems to indicate that it is indeed sausage and kale.


----------



## Cookee. (Jan 9, 2011)

love love love red curly Kale.  #1= soup using chicken stock with italian (chicken) sausage + potatoes + onion /garlic +lots of kale ...guilty pleasure is adding cream before serving.   #2 sauteed with carmelized onions and a balsamic reduction. Just bought a big batch yesterday.  Had the soup last night  and tonight will be the saute.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 9, 2011)

Azorean style Caldo Verde from South-Eastern Massachusetts.

Kale
Yukon Golds
White Beans
Spicy & Garlicky Chorizo
Stock

I also add some New England white fish such as Haddock or Cod, along with some hand-crushed tomatoes, neither of which is entirely traditional.

The stock I fashion from the head and rack of the fish I use.

-----

I also enjoy the common saute with garlic oil.


----------

